# Town to look at Civil Service (as in get rid of it)



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

GREAT BARRINGTON - Town officials are mulling whether to ask voters to eliminate Civil Service governance of the Police Department, in the aftermath of a disciplinary matter that led to the firing of a longtime officer.

The question will be decided by a town meeting, but Town Manager Burke LaClair said that it will be up to the Selectmen whether to put the question to voters at an upcoming special town meeting.

http://www.berkshireeagle.com/headlines/ci_3102706


----------

